
The Bar Code, Which Changed Retailing, Turns 35  - peter123
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/06/26/technology/26barcode.html
======
ken
UPC is 35. Other barcodes had been in use for years at that point.

------
petewarden
"the familiar format that uses 30 black and 29 white lines to convey 12 bits
of data in binary code."

In Soviet Russia, there's only 4096 possible products. Luckily for us they're
actually decimal digits: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Universal_Product_Code>

------
TweedHeads
I was wondering if there is a specific barcode for IPv6 so we can tag the
world and scan it with our mobile phones, wherever we are.

Yes, there are many barcodes that can be used for that purpose, but I mean,
can we hackers design a simple and specific barcode for IPv6? Circled,
squared, linear? Bitcode, hexcode?

Emphasis: simple and specific.

Should we open an HN contest?

Reward: world recognition for a thousand years.

~~~
chexov
Great idea. The following is also of interest:
[http://www.worldinternetcenter.com/Pubs/Pubs2004/feb05/IPv6v...](http://www.worldinternetcenter.com/Pubs/Pubs2004/feb05/IPv6vEPC.pdf)

------
kuntal
hi

